# Cinesamples releases CineToms - Cinematic Tom Library



## Cinesamples (Feb 11, 2008)

CineSamples is pleased to announce the release of CineToms. CineToms is a high powered, self contained library arming the composer with 9 unique drum patches. Use individual or ensemble layering to get the sound you need for your track.

Buy today for the special opening sale price of $49. ($10 off regular price)

visit http://www.cinesamples.com for more info and demos.


CineToms Patches:

• 12' Drum
• 12' Drum (High Tuning)
• 13' Drum 1
• 13' Drum 2
• 14' Drum
• 15' Drum 1
• 15' Drum 2
• 16' Drum With Brushes
• Super Toms

Each patch contains rolls, flams and basic playing samples.
Available for EXS24, Kontakt 2 (latest upgrade), and Gigastudio 3.0.
Online now as an instant download.

http://www.cinesamples.com


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like to buy cinetoms but to have to pay for each platform when I use all 3 is absurd.

If I buy one to I get access to the other 2?


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 11, 2008)

Sure we will hook you up, just drop us an email!


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2008)

the k2 paypal link doesnt work here


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 11, 2008)

Seems like we are having a paypal - link issue for the moment: 

Stand by i will tell you when it is fixed. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## ThomasL (Feb 11, 2008)

CineSamples @ 2008-02-11 said:


> Seems like we are having a paypal - link issue for the moment:
> 
> Stand by i will tell you when it is fixed. Sorry for the delays.


Well, I ordered them anyway via PayPal's "Send Money".

Couldn't wait...

8) 


Best
Thomas


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok the paypal links are working now. 

To all those who sent us paypal via "Send Money Now", I will be sending the links out quite soon.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 11, 2008)

I want to hear the 15-foot toms!

(You have a "Spinal Tap" error in you tom list) 

They sound great, nice work.


----------



## michel (Feb 11, 2008)

The toms sound great!

It seems everyone is downloading right now, huh? The speed is slow - I will try it later again. :D


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2008)

Im really interested in these!

How deeply are they sampled?

EDIT: Well I guess I'll find out, I just sent the payment.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks ed!

Just a word about the playback "engine"

We came up with this idea to spread the "basic playing" samples over the 7 white notes of a keyboard octave. From there we multi-sampled hits, layering dynamics on the keys, giving the keys accurate "touch response". From there, we built in a slight curve to give the lower notes more boom from the higher notes. A big 4 sixteenth then a hit would be played (descending ( G F E D C!))- well that is just one way to play it.

Its a really easy to use system, and prevents against machine gunning two ways. Play different velocities and use different keys.


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2008)

Will be cool to try it out. 

I just tried to download it btw, and it said it completed at 38 something MB, and then obviously it didnt open. Im trying again, but thought I'd let you know, any idea why it might do that?


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 12, 2008)

Ed, sorry about that. Our server is acting a touch funny.
We sent you an email to take care of it.
Best wishes.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 12, 2008)

I bought them yesterday, but in 4 tries I still haven't managed to get hold of the complete file. It stops somewhere between 80 and 300MB. I will try a few more times today and hope I'll make it until the 48 hours are over.


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2008)

CineSamples @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Ed, sorry about that. Our server is acting a touch funny.
> We sent you an email to take care of it.
> Best wishes.



Thanks, but it just stops at 6,9 MB :D . I'll try again later.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 12, 2008)

Guys sorry about the download problems, it looks like our server is undermatched for all of this downloading. We are looking into this on our end. And we assure you no one who purchased this product will be left without it, so don't worry about the 48 hours at all.

Anyone who is having problems should contact us: [email protected]
If anyone wishes to try to download via FTP - we have set that up also.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 12, 2008)

Heyho and very cool sound. I've already planned to record a tom setup during the holidays but the project failed, so this comes in very handy.

On the website there is nothing about if you used round robin or which programming. Also I would like to know how many alternative hits or samples are in that lib.

I really like all the demos but in the last I hear quite some machine gun stuff going on. If I buy a tom lib it has to have many patches for not sound repetitive.

It would be very cool if you could spare a bit of info! 


Thanks and looking forward to buy it!


----------



## drasticmeasures (Feb 12, 2008)

I just want to chime in and say that Cine's customer service is top notch. I had a small problem opening the zips, and someone got back to me immediately.


----------



## ThomasL (Feb 12, 2008)

These toms ROCK!


/Thomas


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 12, 2008)

Are any of these Roto Toms?


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, I just want to ask around. After finally receiving the Toms (I understand that a lot of people accessed the server) and opening them in Kontakt I got an error message telling me that the program can't find the samples ...

Where you guys able to just open the Tom programs and play rightaway?


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 12, 2008)

The Correct Zip File Sizes Are:

EXS24 350.97MB
GIGA 3 328.47MB
KON 2 368.98MB


I don't think files will open if they are not that size.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 12, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Are any of these Roto Toms?



Christian,

They are not really roto-toms, they are much more unpitched then that. They are more like Tom/Field Drums


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, I got it solved ...

Seems as the hook on "absolute sample paths" for the Kontakt programs wasn't unticked. It still shows me some Marburg C drive, which I assume is the drive the samples where edited. If you untick "absolute sample paths" and choose samples only after mapping and saving the patches, it shouldn't matter which drive. Since there are just nine patches it is no problem to load, locate the samples and save the patch. Dunno if I am the only guy who encountered this problem.

Okay, some thoughts: Sound is awesome brilliant, phat, nice and Zimmer-ish, thumbs up, never heard sooo cool Toms. Thanks for doing this lib!!!!

I know the lib is really cheap with 49 Dollars, but I wished to have at least some round robin or alternative samples. Without layering it makes fast percussion programming nearly not possible ... and the brushed drum which sounds absolute killer got only 3 velocities and no alternative samples on the normal hits :(

But besides that, I really thank Cinesamples for making such a cool Tomlib!


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2008)

Waywyn, I looked into the giga wav's and saw theres samples for many possible round robin programs, but they havent been programed into it. When I get the time I'll have to try programming my own patches,

EDIT: The sample start offset needed to be tweaked a lot in Giga. Cant be havin any dead air at the start of percussion samples!


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 12, 2008)

Guys, thanks for all this feedback it is really helping us. We will be working on doing a patch update soon, getting all of these fixes taken care of and getting these things streamlined. 

In the meanwhile, we have gotten our first user demo sent to us! It sounds just great. 

You can check it out here:
http://www.cinesamples.com/cinetoms/samples.htm

As always feel free to contact us about anything
[email protected]


----------



## Toxeen (Feb 12, 2008)

Purchased and downloaded right on yesterday. Everything's cool. Big-ass sound. Nice work !

I second on Waywyns posting about absolute sample paths and round robin kits. 
Additionally, it might be cool to add a K2 multipatch, including a panned and ready to go tom-set. Anyway, that's still pretty easy to do it on my own.

Great work !


----------



## madbulk (Feb 12, 2008)

Downloading now. Demos sound great. Thanks for making this. And best of luck with it.

Brian


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 13, 2008)

Christian,

Thanks for your recommendation, it would be kind of cool to have a well sampled roto tom library in the style of Planet Of the Apes, or those Sand People William's cues from Star Wars A New Hope. 

We have not decided what to record next, so if anyone has any ideas please PM/email us or post.


----------



## midphase (Feb 13, 2008)

I just picked these up (the toms not the strings) and despite the trouble I have had with the downloads (similar to what Simon experienced) I have to say that Cinesamples' tech support is first notch. I only wish everyone else was so on top of answering e-mails (usually within 10 minutes) and solving my issues (within 20 minutes) so that I can enjoy this cool library!!!

I highly recommend the product and I hope these guys do more very very soon!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 13, 2008)

I almost missed these. Just tried them out casually - wow sound really nice and expressive. Huge too when you want that. A real steal at $49. Thanks!


----------



## lux (Feb 14, 2008)

> I have to say that Cinesamples' tech support is first notch.



same here, they were pretty responsive and kind when having problems with download. Good service, guys.


----------



## nomogo (Feb 15, 2008)

Having trouble downloading the GS3 Toms, sent an e-mail yesterday morning but haven't heard anything... has anyone else had luck downloading these?

-JK


----------



## IvanP (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd like to know if I can get the Cineharp in multiformat as well...using Giga3 and K2 at the same time. 

Thks


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 15, 2008)

ETM Dude @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Having trouble downloading the GS3 Toms, sent an e-mail yesterday morning but haven't heard anything... has anyone else had luck downloading these?
> 
> -JK



JK,

Someone should be in touch with you soon if they haven't contacted you already. Sorry about the delay.

Ivan,
Sure I will hook you up bro, nice to talk to you again.
I find it easier myself to use both (mostly) Giga and sometimes K2 with CineHarp.
I use the EXS24 version of CineToms, because it is easier to assign outputs/stem.

Regards,
Mike B


----------



## nomogo (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, all sorted out now. Looking forward to checking them out!


-JK


----------



## IvanP (Feb 15, 2008)

CineSamples @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> ETM Dude @ Fri Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Having trouble downloading the GS3 Toms, sent an e-mail yesterday morning but haven't heard anything... has anyone else had luck downloading these?
> ...



Just downloaded the Harp, I'll try it right away  Toms will come later 

It's great seeing you here, I hope (and see) you're doing great, doing these samples with such quality is indeed an excellent move!

I wish you the best of luck and hope to catch you one of those days on the net 

Best regards, 

Iván


----------



## IvanP (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow...I'm quite impressed with these!

The harp is great, just what I needed...they blend fantastic, btw 

but I agree the Toms are spectacular...I followed your comments and got them...it's in the line of the TS1 progamming i.e. hits/phrases, though I'd say they sound better (crisper and bigger) and I honestly wasn't expecting it so extensive for that price!  

Can't wait for a next release :mrgreen: 

Iván


----------



## zvenx (Feb 17, 2008)

anyone knows how long this special price will last until?
rsp


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 17, 2008)

Having trouble downloading the Kontakt Version Toms...., try to continue tomorrow :? 

Gunther

Edit: I have just downloaded a downloadmanager http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm and yeah, got it in a very fast downloadtime.  [/url]


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 18, 2008)

*FREEBIE ALERT:
*
A fun free set of "NYC Subway Buckets" for Kontakt 2.2

http://www.cinesamples.com/cinetoms/samples.htm

Audio Demo on the cinetoms samples page from your pals at CineSamples


----------



## zvenx (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for those.
when is the special price expiring?
thanks
rsp


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 20, 2008)

zvenx,

We haven't set an exact date yet for this yet, we will let you know when we do.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 21, 2008)

CineSamples @ Mon Feb 18 said:


> *FREEBIE ALERT:
> *
> A fun free set of "NYC Subway Buckets" for Kontakt 2.2
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 22, 2008)

I´ve ordered the toms but didn´t have time to play them yet...looking forward for it!!!
I´m also interested in the multiformat!!!


----------



## DrDr (Feb 22, 2008)

CineSamples @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Dear CineSamples Kontakt customers,
> 
> We have released a small patch upgrade which fixes the absolute directory path problem. It will also be making its way into the K2 download zips over the next 24 hours.
> 
> ...



For me the patch does not work ...


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 23, 2008)

DrDr.


It should work if it is in the same root directory as the CineToms Samples.

Your Main CineToms Folder should contain:

Patches (the folder you just unzipped)
and CineToms (which contains the audio samples)


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 23, 2008)

*Download issues officially resolved!*

We have switched to another service to take care of distributing orders to our customers (PayLoadz).

Note to self: Leave that PHP stuff up to the professionals, and just stick to music.

Stay tuned for a new CineSamples release in the near future! You guys are gonna LOVE this... 

Warm Regards, 
Michael Patti
www.cinesamples.com


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to say - Your Toms are great Michael, loved them...congratulations!!!


----------



## ProjectSAM (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Michael,

The toms are awesome! They're a very welcome addition to my percussion arsenal! 

Congrats,
Maarten


----------



## DrDr (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah ... I must say they kick some really big a.... :D


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just to let you know that the special introductory sales pricing for CineHarp and CineToms will be expiring July 31st. 

Thanks,
Mike and Mike


Also we have two new demos up.

Check out Thor's Cinetoms Solo - it is really excellent


----------



## redleicester (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay someone tell me how I have missed this thread up until now....... DOH!

"Drums of War" sounds like a corking idea too!

Just ordered! :D

Who's covering these for UK review? PM if you like.


----------



## esteso (Jul 28, 2008)

Two questions......

Is it possible to get left and right hits out of these? Or a facsimile?

and...... does this cover ground not covered by SD2?

thx

edit: Ok, I see you have sampled left and right hits. So are these mapped side ny side on the keyboard or left and right around a center note a la Flying Hand?

(PS Flying Hand mapping is the bees knees for me!)


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 30, 2008)

Esteso,

The answer to your question regarding the left and right sampling/triggering is that it is already built into the programming for you. Basically if you play painistically, using say 3 to 5 keys, you will achieve more realistic results this way then if you had played using two fingers on 2 keys. Mostly because of the L/R programming.

PS sorry to people who tried to purchase our stuff in the last 48 hours and were denied, we fixed our issue and sent you all emails. If we missed you please drop us a line at admin at cinesamples.com


----------



## dkristian (Aug 4, 2008)

Despite having missed the introductory rebate, I'm very happy with the toms, and your customer service. Keep up the good work!


----------



## count duduku (Dec 15, 2008)

Is the site down?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 15, 2008)

Domain appears to be in order. Looks more like a permissions problem with the server itself so they may need to simply reboot.


----------



## count duduku (Dec 15, 2008)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Dec 15 said:


> Domain appears to be in order. Looks more like a permissions problem with the server itself so they may need to simply reboot.



I think I might need permission from the pope 

I´m not worthy :D

/Marry Xmas Russ love your interviews.


----------



## Cinesamples (Dec 15, 2008)

Apologies, we are having some troubles with the server.
It will be back up on Tuesday morning.
If anyone needs to contact us please write me @:

mwbbwm at hotmail dot com

Thanks, 
Mike and Mike


----------

